# Poll 'What HK would you rather carry?'



## -gunut-

So which one out of the ones selected?


----------



## jwkimber45

USPc .45


----------



## Shipwreck

I like the USPc, but in 9mm. OUT of ONLY those choices, I chose the P2000 in 9mm.

I like .45, but generally only out of a 1911.


----------



## Charlie

Tactical


----------



## blackice

Charlie said:


> Tactical


Well if you are going that big..... Go all the way buddy!!!
MK23!!!:smt077


----------



## Charlie

Thought about that, but with a suppressor on the Tactical I figured that would be enough! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 (maybe an ankle holster, whadda' ya' think?)


----------



## Dracimus

I Voted USPc but I will never apply for CCW permit


----------



## spacedoggy

I could not vote on this one because I would like to carry them all and with a bad back the extra weight would hurt.


----------



## -gunut-

Dracimus said:


> I Voted USPc but I will never apply for CCW permit


Why the hell not?!


----------



## jwkimber45

Dracimus said:


> I Voted USPc but I will never apply for CCW permit


OK fess up, Alaska or Vermont????

If not, why no CCW???


----------



## Dracimus

Number one, .Illinois dont Allow CCW at ALL!!!.

Number two, when there is new law that might arise, the Law enforcement will know that i have one and they will probably want to consfisifcate my firearm over a stupid new law that might come up in future. 

Number three, I am deaf and I can't Shout :smt022 (P.S. If I was hearing, I would proabably being a L.E officer by now or in one of armed forced brances)


----------



## Dorian

E. none of the above

I would go for a P7M8.
Best shooter of the lot.

Dorian


----------



## Shipwreck

Dorian said:


> E. none of the above
> 
> I would go for a P7M8.
> Best shooter of the lot.
> 
> Dorian


Before I bought a 1911 last year, I thought about buying one of these - but 1 - I hear they will be discontinued, and parts may be an issue in the future. 2 - I hear its not a gun U fire a lot of rounds thru at 1 session (heat and fouling in the gas chamber).

And finally - the main issue - I won't ddrop that kinda money w/o at least firing 1 once. 1911s are still more or less the same, no matter what the brand. Before I spend that much cash - I wanna try one first. And, I know no one here w/ one.


----------



## Dorian

Hi Shipwreck,

Depending on where you are in Tx, you may be able to find some one to let you shoot one on this board.
http://www.parkcitiestactical.com/ home of "The Cult of the P7" Bulletin Board.

As far as being discontinued, yes they were but you can still find new ones lying around. As far as parts being an issue in the future if you pick up a new one it is under a life time warranty, & I believe they will carry parts for at least 10 years.

When it comes to putting a lot of rounds down range it does get hot of you are doing rapid fire, but if you are just doing slow fire it is no problem at all. Or if you let it cool a little in between mags you will be fine. While fouling in the gas chamber is an issue we are talking about hundreds of rounds here. Think 500 to a 1000 not after just tens of rounds. That said I do clean mine after each time I shoot it & have never had a problem with it fouling.

Dorian


----------



## Mike Barham

I second Dorian's vote for the P7M8. All the USP derivatives, including the P2000, seem a little clunky to me. The P7 is a slender little joy in comparison. Slim, low bore axis, well-shaped grip, good trigger.

They don't design 'em like that anymore. To quote Obi Wan Kenobi, "It's an elegant weapon, from a more civilized age." Now we have mostly big, unwieldy cookie-cutter guns suited for the masses but not the well-trained serious shooter.

I'll never buy a USP or a P2000, but if I'm ever fortunate enough to run across a good deal on a P7, the wallet will come out. I can live with the fact that it gets a little hot and you have to scrape the gas tube. The gun has advantages that don't really come to light until you shoot it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck

Dorian said:


> Hi Shipwreck,
> 
> Depending on where you are in Tx, you may be able to find some one to let you shoot one on this board.
> http://www.parkcitiestactical.com/ home of "The Cult of the P7" Bulletin Board.
> 
> As far as being discontinued, yes they were but you can still find new ones lying around. As far as parts being an issue in the future if you pick up a new one it is under a life time warranty, & I believe they will carry parts for at least 10 years.
> 
> When it comes to putting a lot of rounds down range it does get hot of you are doing rapid fire, but if you are just doing slow fire it is no problem at all. Or if you let it cool a little in between mags you will be fine. While fouling in the gas chamber is an issue we are talking about hundreds of rounds here. Think 500 to a 1000 not after just tens of rounds. That said I do clean mine after each time I shoot it & have never had a problem with it fouling.
> 
> Dorian


Thanks for the review... I'll look into that site


----------



## Dorian

I find the only real problem I have had with the P7M8 is my wife decided she liked it & wanted one for herself. So I had to go & order another one. The up side was when I started looking I found a pair of consecutive serial number P7M8’s Jubilee Editions NIB for us to go to the range with. 
Oh well what are you going to do, anything that gets her to the range is worth it.
But it did double my range costs. LOL

Dorian


----------



## Charlie

Dorian said:


> I find the only real problem I have had with the P7M8 is my wife decided she liked it & wanted one for herself. So I had to go & order another one. The up side was when I started looking I found a pair of consecutive serial number P7M8's Jubilee Editions NIB for us to go to the range with.
> Oh well what are you going to do, anything that gets her to the range is worth it.
> But it did double my range costs. LOL
> 
> Dorian


Soooo......does that mean you have the first one for sale?


----------



## Dorian

Sorry No I’m not selling any of my P7’s ever if I can help it.
Psss… don’t tell them but I’m trying to catch up to hberttmank, & Clyde.

But if you are looking try that site I linked before several changing hands there all the time. Besides there are some great people there with a good sense of humor.

Dorian


----------



## Charlie

Yeah, something told me you would be that way :mrgreen: I am a member of PCT but I only lurk. Without checking, I would say that I probably have never posted there. Looks like a good bunch. I'll keep watching the site for a P7M8 'cause I am in the market. Sorry to hi-jack the thread. I'm done.


----------



## Clyde

Dorian said:


> Sorry No I'm not selling any of my P7's ever if I can help it.
> Psss&#8230; don't tell them but I'm trying to catch up to hberttmank, & Clyde.
> 
> But if you are looking try that site I linked before several changing hands there all the time. Besides there are some great people there with a good sense of humor.
> 
> Dorian


:smt023 You are truly a Wise man.

You ever hear about odd numbers being unlucky unless it is divisible 7 :smt082

And it goes without saying your wife is a gem


----------



## Dorian

Thank you Sir.
As far as the wife goes I think I'll let her keep me.:mrgreen: 

By the way Clyde very nice K3 good luck in finding the kits for it,
See you over on PCT.

Dorian


----------



## falshman70

Well the P2000 is the only one I have, so there you go!


----------



## Clyde

Dorian said:


> As far as the wife goes I think I'll let her keep me.:mrgreen:


Ain't that the truth -


----------



## Baldy

How about posting some pictures of these guns for us less informed here.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, this is my USP compact... (in 9mm)

I like the frame mounted safety - like a 1911. I keep it cocked and locked at all times.


----------



## Shipwreck

This is from the HK Photo thread...

A P2000 model (not mine)










A P2000 SK model (the tiny compact version)


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

The Germans have the M8 as their sidearm in the POE2 MOD for BF2, very fun!


----------



## rection47

If the MK23 wasnt $2400 itd be the best thing ever.


----------



## Dracimus

going to move to utah soon and I will carry .40 compact after i get the permit


----------



## -gunut-

Alaskan_Viking said:


> The Germans have the M8 as their sidearm in the POE2 MOD for BF2, very fun!


Awesome! I am going to have to download that!

Do you have a link?


----------



## z28smokin

Hopefully WI will get CCW if Mark Green is elected. Then I would carry the P2000sk.


----------



## rection47

P2000sk is a little to small in my hands, my hands fit great on the USP fullsize and p2000 however. So the p2000 got the vote.


----------



## uncut

Dorian said:


> I find the only real problem I have had with the P7M8 is my wife decided she liked it & wanted one for herself. So I had to go & order another one. The up side was when I started looking I found a pair of consecutive serial number P7M8's Jubilee Editions NIB for us to go to the range with.
> Dorian


I had the same problem... and she at the time didn't even shoot mine... 
she held it and was uhhhhing and ahhhhhing
So now I do have 2 and stocking up already on spare parts.....
However you better not tell the fellow culties that you are shooting 2 Jub's as one wouldn't be already bad enough.....
I did vote for the P2000 in 9mm.... however make that a V3 with decocker........


----------



## RUGER45

The P-2000 .40cal would be my pick and it's what I carry.:mrgreen:


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

-gunut- said:


> Awesome! I am going to have to download that!
> 
> Do you have a link?


Sorry it took so long.

http://www.pointofexistence.com/


----------



## cdsdss

*You forgot one*


----------



## -gunut-

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Sorry it took so long.
> 
> http://www.pointofexistence.com/


Haha thanks!


----------



## mw1311

Hey blackice; what movie is that clip in your sig from? That guy owns...hehe


----------



## -gunut-

mw1311 said:


> Hey blackice; what movie is that clip in your sig from? That guy owns...hehe


That is from Collateral. That is Tom Cruz shooting believe it or not. Damn good movie


----------



## mw1311

seen the movie, don't recall that scene. damn blockbuster online - watched too many movies and don't remember the good ones. 

gotta watch that one again.


----------



## -gunut-

mw1311 said:


> seen the movie, don't recall that scene. damn blockbuster online - watched too many movies and don't remember the good ones.
> 
> gotta watch that one again.


Heck yeah! Awesome scene!


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

I've been using it for my sig on like 5 other forums:smt024 !


----------



## Hevchev50

Shipwreck said:


> Before I bought a 1911 last year, I thought about buying one of these - but 1 - I hear they will be discontinued, and parts may be an issue in the future. 2 - I hear its not a gun U fire a lot of rounds thru at 1 session (heat and fouling in the gas chamber).
> 
> And finally - the main issue - I won't ddrop that kinda money w/o at least firing 1 once. 1911s are still more or less the same, no matter what the brand. Before I spend that much cash - I wanna try one first. And, I know no one here w/ one.


 Quite sometime ago Massad Ayoob did a torture test on an early P7 model (precursor to the M8) and ran a documented 4000 rounds without cleaning except for wiping down the exterior to prevent any surface rust. About three-quarters of the way to the end of the test the slide would not lock back after the last round due to the gas ports starting to clog, but the gun kept on firing. When he stripped it the inards in his words were "as dirty as an engine that ran for 100,000 miles with no oil change" (a little over-dramatic)but the pistol never failed him. Despite stories to the contrary, these guns are extremely reliable.


----------



## toopercentmlk

Other than the comfertable fit In my hand, are there any mechanical advantages of the 92k over the USPc?


----------



## PKO220

I prefer the H&K USP Compact in .45 caliber! :smt023


----------



## Quiet

I voted the USP-45 Compact.

Would rather have a HK-45c when they come out later this year.


----------



## kashton

You didn't add the P2000SK .40 ... !?! V2 LEM lol, that thing rocks :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmySays

P7 or new P30............


----------



## tabsr

*HK*

Sometimes the USPC .45 and when going smaller, the PSK in .40


----------



## ki4dmh

If your going to make me carry one of those darn things it will be the .45.
Scott


----------



## super64

I would take the .45 compact cause it's small and packs a punch


----------



## toopercentmlk

Why do so many perfer a USPc over P2000, and apparently regardless of caliber. I'd carry 9mm, and I like the fit and feel of both the USPc and the P2000, but isn't the p2000 slimmer thus better for concealment? What am I missing about the USPc?


----------



## Spartan

^
Persoanlly, I really like the external safety the USPc offers that the P2000 doesn't.

If I carried an HK, it would be my one and only USPc 40.


----------



## thomasward00

USP Compact .357 Sig


----------



## Dicktater

Is't the 45 the only of the 4 that has the roller lock bolt system?


----------



## submoa

P7PSP
P7M8

Long live the squeezecocker!


----------



## flugzeug

*Not on the polling list, but my vote goes to the P9S - 45 cal. Narrow and comfortable to carry.*


----------



## mnhntr

USPc in 357sig


----------



## dlb

Gotta go with the USPC 45. Till I pick up my USPC in >357 sig then they will rotate :smt033


----------



## mildot326

I'll "chime in" and vote for the P7 PSP, very nice feel in the hand and overall very compact and slim, as described by previous members.


----------



## Playboy Penguin

*I chose the 9mm P2000SK, but...*

...my actual preference would be a .357sig P2000SK like the one I own and carry.


----------



## Hayuya

I own a P30, but I voted for P2000 9mm


----------



## Spartan

Playboy Penguin said:


> ...my actual preference would be a .357sig P2000SK like the one I own and carry.


Beautiful. How does it handle the 357sig?


----------



## bh1974

*H&K carry*

P2000sk .357brokenimage


----------



## maqueswell

Hey...what about the USPc in .357 sig? I also own a USPF in .45. My next H&K will be a compact .45.


----------



## KCabbage

Greetings,
I'm actually in the process of getting a 9mm P2000. Just have to sell my Beretta 92 single stack compact first. 
I am tempted to get the .40 version i've seen some complain that its too much for the compact HK's.
If my local range didn't charge so much for ammo(they make you shoot their ammo through their guns) I would try the .40 before deciding.
Take care


----------



## biotech

Of the ones listed I would have to pick the USP. If I was to choose an H&K it would be the P7. I have shot both and it is by far the better handling.


----------



## mike#9

P2000 in 9mm


----------



## rl56

P7 M8 and 3 extra mags.:mrgreen:


----------



## fragger-ks

P2000sk 9mm


----------



## HK Dan

I carried a USP40 for years. Full size, she carried wonderfully and kept me faultlessly safe during that time. She's retired now.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy a P7. They do get a little hot, but I've seen 'em go through 500 rounds during a session at a Combat Focus Shooting class. No issues there, it's an HK.

Dan


----------



## deeHKman

For a carry .45 my HKc is a gem no tuning extractors, running wet constant cleaning no high maintenaince just a .45 that carries very easy and is as reliable as a gun can ever be. The USPc are all nice also. On some days my USPc .40 s/s in a R.Grizzle holster makes it just easy to carry all day. :mrgreen:


----------



## wwwprof

I just picked up a P2000 in 9mm primarily to use for a ccw (if we ever get it here). I am pretty much a Beretta guy but really liked the feel of the P2000. It will be interesting for me to see what I shoot better once I have had it for a while.


----------



## high pockets

P30s


----------



## swampcrawler

looks like your poll has an obvious winner. although id go with the HK45c


----------



## berettatoter

Shipwreck said:


> I like the USPc, but in 9mm. OUT of ONLY those choices, I chose the P2000 in 9mm.
> 
> I like .45, but generally only out of a 1911.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## jakeleinen1

I have a USPc in 9 and man I wouldn't want to carry it as much as the P2000sk. Thats some reliable comfortable carry. An HK USP Compact.45 wins??? Thats bigger than my USPc9


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

G11


----------



## Cat

:watching:


----------



## Sgt45

I put USP 45 compact but that is incorrect. My favorite HK is the HK 45C, I didn't like the USP version. I have a USP compact in .40 which is really nice - but, I don't like the sharp recoil of the .40.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol

I'll almost always choose the 45 when possible. I carry an HK45 full regularly so a 45USP compact would be going down in size for me.


----------



## Newfenoix

I carried a USP .40 while working for the HSPD. If I carried an HK now it would be a USP .45.


----------



## shaolin

I wish you would have put the P30 on the list but I would go for the P2000 9mm from your list


----------



## VAMarine

shaolin said:


> I wish you would have put the P30 on the list but I would go for the P2000 9mm from your list


I dont think the P30 was available when this thread was started.


----------



## dondavis3

I like the USPc, but in 9mm.










But it wasn't a choice

:smt1099


----------



## BingoFuel

Yep, the P7M8 is my choice as well. But it wasn't on the list. So picked my SK.
B


----------



## GCBHM

It wasn't available when this pole was submitted, but I carry the HK VP9. I've never been much of an HK fan until this pistol was produced, and it has become my EDC gun replacing my vaunted Glock 19 Gen4.


----------



## PT111Pro

I voted for the P2000SK. I don't carry the P2000 that I have because it has no safety and is to big to carry. For my taste the gun is a addition not the cause and therefore the gun should be light, small reliable and chambered minimum in 9X19, and I have really plenty others to carry. Actually to many. But the HK USP is my favorite gun. I might buy me a compact version of the USP if there would not so many guns in line on my wishlist.


----------



## CW

MP 5. 

Is there really any other choice?

yea a UMP is nice but not as sexy, and a USP is a good backup.


----------



## casurvivor

I default to an HK USPc in .40 or HK .45C


----------



## casurvivor

my default gun is the USPc in .40 but the P2000 or HK .45C carries a lot easier especially the P2000


----------



## desertman

I've got an HK 45C, real nice gun. For it's size I just wish it held more than 8 rounds. The Glock G30 holds nine and it's grip frame is about a 3/4" inch shorter. Both are the same width. I'm sure someone could figure out how to squeeze an extra two rounds into the HK's flush fitting magazine? HK's 10 round mag extends beyond the grip frame with that butt ugly base plate. The Glock's magazine is a little wider I'm guessing because it is polymer clad.


----------



## shift1

I'm in love with my p30sk sorry!


----------



## boatdoc173

P30 or vp 9 for me


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, thread started back in 2006 - those weren't options at that time....


----------



## SigP229R

_Could not vote since you did not include the P30 and that is the only one I own._


----------



## Wyoming_1977

If I ever get flush enough with money, I want to get either a VP9 or a P30. The VP9 is on sale at CDNN...and it's tempting me.


----------



## NasHouston

This is surprising. Title says carry and USP compact is practically a full sized gun, it's big as hell.


----------



## NasHouston

Wyoming_1977 said:


> If I ever get flush enough with money, I want to get either a VP9 or a P30. The VP9 is on sale at CDNN...and it's tempting me.


I bought the VP40 on sale for...........I think it was $569 at academy if I recall correctly.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

NasHouston said:


> I bought the VP40 on sale for...........I think it was $569 at academy if I recall correctly.


How do you like the pistol? How's it feel in your hand? I'll go with the VP9 just so I can keep my ammo purchases within reason (I don't have a variety of calibers and 9mm is cheap to buy for me). I'm curious though to hear about the weapon platform from someone that owns one. I've lusted after an HK for a while. I really like their stuff.


----------



## NasHouston

Wyoming_1977 said:


> How do you like the pistol? How's it feel in your hand? I'll go with the VP9 just so I can keep my ammo purchases within reason (I don't have a variety of calibers and 9mm is cheap to buy for me). I'm curious though to hear about the weapon platform from someone that owns one. I've lusted after an HK for a while. I really like their stuff.


I like it, it has a lot of options for back straps and side straps. I keep the medium back strap with the large side straps for my slightly bigger hands. I've put 500 rounds through it, federal, Winchester and hornady without a problem. VP40 being on sale, I went ahead and bought it and I went with the sig p320 c in 9. I wanted one of each, but not the same caliber. As for recoil, the Federal ammo is harsh, but the Winchester and hornady weren't too far off from the VP9 which I've rented. I keep it loaded for home defense.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

Sounds like a nice weapon. I'll definitely have to see if my local shop has one in the case or if maybe by some luck my shooting range has one available for rent. CDNN has the VP9 for $579, and I think that's a good price. Better than I've seen locally that's for sure.


----------



## VAMarine

NasHouston said:


> This is surprising. Title says carry and USP compact is practically a full sized gun, it's big as hell.


Really?


----------



## boatdoc173

IF I was to carry. and I wanted to carry a H+K--it would be a P 30 lem v1


----------



## otisroy

P2000SK in 9mm.


----------



## Darkstar888

P2000 9mm or USPc 9mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

